

Show HN: Nametag - Social Domains - lowglow
http://www.nametagup.com/

======
johnmurch
So you capture our domains and list them out. Feature Request: 1\. Public View
of all domains 2\. Set Price Temp/Contact -> Build a landing page for each
domain and allow us to contact and/or showcase a price - look at
<http://domai.nr/> and have "Make Offer" 3\. Recently Sold -> Showcase these
URLs and Price 4\. Project Name - Allow users to describe a project and let
users submit names/domains they own and price

Just a thought

~~~
lowglow
Brilliant. Thanks for your input. Mind if I add you to a "thanks" page of
sorts?

~~~
johnmurch
Thanks :) Sure, why not.

------
lowglow
I also could really use some community input on features you'd like from a
product like this. Sort of a mashup of registrar + hosting + management +
social.

------
t0
What are you supposed to do exactly?

~~~
lowglow
Good point. The very basic idea is that you follow friends + domains, and you
can see all of the domains your friends own/have access to.

I'm going to grow the discovery process a bit more next, and add some other
features.

I'd like this to eventually become a very fun and developer friendly way of
managing domains.

